
Google calls ‘time’ on the Pixel laptop - mikeevans
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/28/google-calls-time-on-the-pixel-laptop/
======
lenkite
Yet another google product bites the dust. The first thing anyone buying a
Google product or developing against a Google API should ask themselves - will
it be there in another year ?

~~~
cs02rm0
It's weird, isn't it?

They seem to be going from pillar to post, ditching products that may not set
the world alight, but were surely never going to. Neither can they be dragging
Google under. Meanwhile they're acquiring a reputation that will make it so
much harder to launch new products.

------
crispytx
They ought to buy Canonical and build a laptop with a full fledged operating
system. Then I won't have to keep choosing between installing linux on crappy
Windows machines or buying expensive macs.

~~~
tbrock
Isnt the "Macs are expensive" meme getting old? The prices are actually very
competitive and I'm not talking about vs upgrading the ram in your system 76
laptop.

~~~
RugnirViking
No it will continue to be used until the price is closer to the price of
similar spec windows laptops. Where I live at the moment its anywhere from 2x
to 1.5x the exact same components in a shell not made by apple

~~~
kristjansson
I'd love to buy a competitive device that's 1/2-2/3 the price of a MacBook,
but I've never seen one at that price point. The models that come up in these
threads usually lack a quality screen, long battery life, durable
construction, or good support for Linux / unix user land tools or some
combination thereof. Linux subsystem for windows may be starting to address
the last point, but I haven't had the chance to use it yet.

~~~
rayiner
The closest competitors, like the XPS series and the Surface Book, are nearly
as much as a Mac or more. The closest XPS 13 to the bottom touchbar 13" MBP
costs $150 _more_. Microsoft sells $2,000+ Surface Books with only 8GB of RAM.

~~~
OrwellianChild
Am I doing this wrong? Looks like the XPS 13 with similar spec is $1,220 [1]
vs. $1,800 [2] for the Macbook Touchbar?

[1]
[https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01LQTXED8](https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01LQTXED8)

[2] [http://www.apple.com/shop/buy-mac/macbook-
pro](http://www.apple.com/shop/buy-mac/macbook-pro)

~~~
rayiner
I went to Dell.com: [http://www.dell.com/en-
us/shop/productdetails/xps-13-9360-la...](http://www.dell.com/en-
us/shop/productdetails/xps-13-9360-laptop/dncwt5122hv2).

------
emptythought
I wonder how long the 2nd gen will be supported now? they already dropped the
first...

------
joerickard
From the title I was genuinely wondering if this was about a novel system time
usage, or if they were killing the whole thing. Kind of a strange phrasing.

------
thrillgore
Google outpriced themselves with super cheap Chromebooks on the tail end as
well.

